# Nathan Romero's Salt Marsh Heron build.



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Nathan sent me these pics of his Heron he's having built and it's almost complete. I'll let him answer any question you guys may have Congrats Nathan!!!!!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Sweetness! I think the center console lays out just fine... not too different from a Copperhead CC. Congrats Nathan, and thanks Snooknuts for starting the thread! I look forward to seeing it rigged. It looks fantastic thus far.


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Snooknut said:


> Nathan sent me these pics of his Heron he's having built and it's almost complete. I'll let him answer any question you guys may have Congrats Nathan!!!!!



Thank you Snooknut for posting, I will keep everyone updated. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## BOZTX (Feb 19, 2016)

Killer color choice, should look great rigged up


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

BOZTX said:


> Killer color choice, should look great rigged up


i went with the powder coat black on the poling platform so i think that will add a nice touch


----------



## BOZTX (Feb 19, 2016)

Nathan romero said:


> i went with the powder coat black on the poling platform so i think that will add a nice touch


I almost mentioned that I hoped you went with the black powder coat but didn't want to interject unwanted/needed buyers remorse... well done!


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

BOZTX said:


> I almost mentioned that I hoped you went with the black powder coat but didn't want to interject unwanted/needed buyers remorse... well done!


yeah i like the haze gray color, i think these pics don't do it quite the justice it deserves. i kept this build rather simple. Rod holders on both sides, trolling motor pre-wire, the big front and rear storage (rather than the regular front bulked hatch) push pole holders, and center console. I didn't see the point in paying for a front casting platform. My cooler will serve that purpose just fine. Other than that i am excited to see the finished product. I will definitely be posting the details when i get some time on the boat.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

looks good nathan! congrats. What motor are you going with?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

lowcountry88 said:


> looks good nathan! congrats. What motor are you going with?


ditto, please say 4s Tohatsu 50.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Up by the bow cleat, is your TM rigging going to come out there from the black piece?


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> ditto, please say 4s Tohatsu 50.


I am indeed going with the tohatsu 4s 50. you hit the nail on the head


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

congrats on the new skiff. Any chance you want to take a quick trip in Bessie or TX Bayou when you get back? one great thing about the Ankona/SM team is their quick builds!


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> congrats on the new skiff. Any chance you want to take a quick trip in Bessie or TX Bayou when you get back? one great thing about the Ankona/SM team is their quick builds!


Absolutely.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Up by the bow cleat, is your TM rigging going to come out there from the black piece?


Looks like it - I always prefer this rigging to get done on the front bulkhead to keep as much water out as possible


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

^ yea, that's where I usually see it so was just curious. If you are always hooked up it should be a little cleaner this way I think. Interesting either way


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Looks like it - I always prefer this rigging to get done on the front bulkhead to keep as much water out as possible


I went with the battery tender plug on mounted on the front bulkhead for my current boat. Its ugly and kind of annoying to have the power cables laying on the front deck, but after my standard MinnKota flush deck plug caught fire on my last boat (my fishing buddy: "Hey dude, your trolling motor is on fire...you should put that out") and welded itself together on a couple occasions, I can clearly see the benefits of the bulkhead mounted battery tender plug.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't wait to see the finished product and hear how you like it. I am really interested in the side console version of one of these.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I checked the Heron out Sunday & imo the side console would look great. They have a mini center console that I would go to, with cooler in front for seat,balance,and under gunnel rod storage.The Heron is a great little skiff. I'm trying to figure out whether I want/need a liner or not. Any opinions? Nathan should REALLY enjoy his Heron on the Tx coast & La. That 50 will be a rocket!!!!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

fishicaltherapist said:


> I checked the Heron out Sunday & imo the side console would look great. They have a mini center console that I would go to, with cooler in front for seat,balance,and under gunnel rod storage.The Heron is a great little skiff. I'm trying to figure out whether I want/need a liner or not. Any opinions? Nathan should REALLY enjoy his Heron on the Tx coast & La. That 50 will be a rocket!!!!



I'm going with a non-liner Caimen just to help reduce weight. A little skinnier should help make the bottom last a little longer w/ our TX oyster plus less weight to push and a little more efficient. With that said, most non liner skiffs have a 6 gallon portable tank under the rear bulk head. I'm having ECS mount a permanent tank under the front deck where it would normally sit in a liner skiff. Should help with weight balance plus the red tanks are fugly. Also there is a decent price difference for liner and non liner.


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

If anyone wants to see pics of the finished product go to the saltmarsh Facebook page.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow Nathan that's an awesome looking skiff!!!!!!! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Snooknut said:


> Wow Nathan that's an awesome looking skiff!!!!!!! Enjoy that beauty!


I'm about to email you a few pics


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Nathan romero said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the finished product go to the saltmarsh Facebook page.


Or on my Instagram: ndr089


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Nathan romero said:


> I'm about to email you a few pics



Cool I'm ready


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Completed pics


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

turned out great!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

From Salt Marsh


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah Buddy! Looks slick, mane!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Snooknut said:


> Completed pics


Where in hell did you find Texas water that calm this weekend! I was trying to get casts off in between rolling waves in West Galveston all weekend! Congrats, again!


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

That looks awesome, love the simplicity. What kind of performance numbers are you getting? How is the ride?


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Where in hell did you find Texas water that calm this weekend! I was trying to get casts off in between rolling waves in West Galveston all weekend! Congrats, again!


in a small lake in vidor. just enough room to break it in haha


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

You didn't do all 10 hrs on that lake did you?


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> You didn't do all 10 hrs on that lake did you?


Oh no, just spent a couple hours out there. That way one all this damn flooding goes down I can start fishing!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Look's great!

Have you considered powder coating the steering wheel to match the platform? I had it on my Copperhead and loved it. And no, the powder coating never got hot, in south florida where it's high 90s all summer.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Great looking boat. I picked up my Shadowcast the 17th. I got it wet today in Keith Lake. There is great looking water in the far back lakes. My profile photo is on the Vidor side of the Neches.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2015)

Roger Douglas said:


> Great looking boat. I picked up my Shadowcast the 17th. I got it wet today in Keith Lake. There is great looking water in the far back lakes. My profile photo is on the Vidor side of the Neches.


Not to hijack this post: what SC did you go with? 16 or 18? I put a deposit down on an SC build on Friday. I would love to see pics and get your feedback on the boat. What did you include in your build, what if anything you would do different, etc...??

Thanks!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Im really looking forward to hearing further follow up on Nathan's skiff as he gets to use it more and more. Keep us posted!


----------



## gixxerbrad (Apr 6, 2015)

Any updates on the skiff, how do you like it? 
What kind of speed and draft are you seeing?
Anything you would have done different? 
What's your thought on trim tabs for it?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking skiff!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Updates please.


----------



## GaffTopSlayer (Jan 11, 2017)

gixxerbrad said:


> Any updates on the skiff, how do you like it?
> What kind of speed and draft are you seeing?
> Anything you would have done different?
> What's your thought on trim tabs for it?


Nathan,
Can we get an update on this? I am really interested in a Heron 16 setup very similar to yours.


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Update is that you should buy one asap! Great all around boat. Super quiet while poling, takes chop like a champ. Really has been a great all around boat. Would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## GaffTopSlayer (Jan 11, 2017)

Nathan romero said:


> Update is that you should buy one asap! Great all around boat. Super quiet while poling, takes chop like a champ. Really has been a great all around boat. Would buy another one in a heartbeat.


haha come on man we need more than that! I jk thanks for the reply. If you live in the Beaumont area id like to try and meet up so I can check out your skiff. I live south of Houston and it would much rather drive to Beaumont than Florida to help make my decision. Btw I'm kcallen86 on instagram..


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

I sent you a message on instagram. A little easier for me to reply that way.


----------

